

The design and implementation of the Meteor platform [video] - joshux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqLbodVH3dw

======
primigenus
Meteor should publish more videos like this explaining the fundamentals. I
feel like a lot of people miss the thinking behind the platform and end up
comparing Meteor to other libraries and frameworks they already know, such as
Ember, Angular or React, when Meteor is actually something completely
different.

For instance, if you visit the "projects" page on the Meteor website
([https://www.meteor.com/projects](https://www.meteor.com/projects)), you're
faced with the following introductory paragraph:

> The Meteor Project is a little bit like the Apache Foundation or the Free
> Software Foundation in that it is an umbrella organization that stewards the
> development of a set of open source projects. This page has information on
> each of the subprojects currently being sponsored by the Meteor Project.

It would be interesting to hear more about their philosophy on simultaneously
building an organisation like this and designing a software platform.

~~~
mrgordon
Agreed, I'm lucky enough to know the founders personally and it is quite
inspiring to hear where they're going and why they decided this was what
needed to be built.

------
karanbhangui
Looks like this is from a CS course at UC Berkeley on cutting edge web
technologies:
[http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs294-101/sp15/](http://inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs294-101/sp15/)

Good talk from Pete Hunt on React as well. More talks from others will be
coming in the near future.

------
bsaul
Very interesting talk, but being in the process of building a similar
architecure at the moment, i think the person dismiss OT and other kind of
merging technics a bit too fast. "Latest to write wins" isn't manageable in
every case , such as google doc, or github. You sometimes needs locking and
atomic complex updates for which a stack only built on top of mongo and pojo,
and no other knowledge of the relations between data parts may be
insufficient.

But i sure hope they'll prove me wrong and solve the problem in a generic way.

~~~
mizzao
You can always use an existing OT stack within Meteor, such as this package I
wrote integrating ShareJS: [https://github.com/mizzao/meteor-
sharejs](https://github.com/mizzao/meteor-sharejs)

